# front axle info



## kyle1! (May 17, 2021)

I am cleaning out my dad's garage and have come across a couple of axles. Can anyone help with Identification of them? thanks Brian


----------



## ArtB (Jun 7, 2021)

kyle1! said:


> I am cleaning out my dad's garage and have come across a couple of axles. Can anyone help with Identification of them? thanks Brian View attachment 907462


The one with the 5 bolt hubs looks very similar to the axle from a 1957 3/4T IH truck. Mine is now being used as a trailer axle.


----------



## kyle1! (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks Art. I have been able to figure out most of the engine parts that were laying around but the few axles I have no clue. Dad built this T bucket 40 some years ago. I hope to get it running. More axles? Possible they came out of or extras from his 32 PA Plymouth.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 7, 2021)

The rear axle might be a Ford 9-inch?


----------



## Lee192233 (Jun 7, 2021)

kyle1! said:


> Thanks Art. I have been able to figure out most of the engine parts that were laying around but the few axles I have no clue. Dad built this T bucket 40 some years ago. I hope to get it running. More axles? Possible they came out of or extras from his 32 PA Plymouth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 911116
> ...


I'm guessing they're from the Plymouth judging by the separate wheel flanges on the axles and the rear cover along with the removable differential. Here's a similar one I found online.




That's a sweet t bucket! Good luck getting it back on the road!


----------

